# Is a Stihl 028 WB a good saw?



## mswabbie (Jan 24, 2003)

I have read the comments in the archives, but would like more comments.
Thanks


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jan 24, 2003)

In my opinion they have reputation way what they deserve. I thing they are a good saw but not legendary material. 

First thing you may have to work on is that "master control" throttle lever contraption. I was not one of the brightest throttle contol design ideas.


----------



## tony marks (Jan 24, 2003)

the 028 has been the most dependable work saw ,ive used.the ones ive owned just do the job in good conditions or bad.


----------



## daveb (Jan 24, 2003)

I like my 028 super, but that master control lever stinks, Good dependable saw, a little heavy by todays standards.


----------



## Toneman (Jan 24, 2003)

I love my 028 Super. Very reliable, and I have never had any issues with the "master control" throttle lever.


----------



## bwalker (Jan 24, 2003)

028 is as reliable as gravity. My dad owns one that has been abused for years and its still going strong. BTW Tony sells e-luxes so hes abit biased,LOL. Just messin with you TS.


----------



## stihltech (Jan 25, 2003)

*master control*

028 is the best little firewood saw, period. As for the master control, it is good enough to be on every Stihl saw built. Very few problems, and mostly caused by abuse or wear. Easily repaired.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 25, 2003)

There are only two reasons for someone to dislike the master switch. If they drop start their saws instead of holding the top handle with their left hand, and if they just plain don't like Stihls. 

I haven't run an 028 in over 15 years, but I remember them as excellent saws. A buddy had one and he let me try it out (once). And that was only after I let him run my 038Magnum.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

Gave one to my brother in law for Christmas, and he has not killed it yet. If it can survive him it can survive anything


----------



## shoot501 (Jan 25, 2003)

Best saw I ever owned, let my son have my 028 super because he is so hard on saws. Don't think he can tear this one up, it just keeps on going and going. When I was burning wood this was my primary firewood saw, just can't say enough good things about the 028.


----------

